# Can you get these



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

can Clean and Shiney supply these or am i better off getting them from the US?

http://www.meguiars.com/estore/product_list.cfm?sectionname=Professional%20(Mirror%20Glaze%20Brand)>Abrasives>Finishing%20Papers&sectionID=37101

if yes how much?

TIA 

Alex


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

and also the sanding block on this page?

http://www.autodetailingsolutions.com/Meguiar's%20Professional%20Wet%20Sanding%20Supplies.htm

Alex


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Im not too sure.....

Back in the office tomorrow (yawn) so will check then and post back


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

cheers Johnny,

i'd liked to of ordered them from Megs Uk, but i'd rather give my money to someone who can post it to me this year 

Alex


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for the support


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

if clean and shiney dont do them, I bought mine from serious performance.


----------

